# Diy vape stand



## Nailedit77 (15/6/16)

Bored at graft, grabbed some sponge and made a stand.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Creative 4


----------



## Silver (15/6/16)

Very handy @Sickboy77 !
What did you use to cut into the sponge?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/6/16)

Silver said:


> Very handy @Sickboy77 !
> What did you use to cut into the sponge?


A small hacksaw blade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (15/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> A small hacksaw blade



Lol tops bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (15/6/16)

Sweeet! I Gotz me some very very dense upholstery sponge, want to fabricate a stand for my mod that fits into my car's cupholder...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/6/16)

That will be awesome, must share pics when done please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nizo (16/6/16)

Awesome stand. Thanks for shearing, definitely trying it out✌

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (17/6/16)

W...A...Y back in the tube mod days a lad was complaining on and on about how much mod stands/holder's cost. Here's a picture I made for him of an alternate tube mod stand that was perfect for his insatiable cheapskate attitude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (17/6/16)

Spydro said:


> W...A...Y back in the tube mod days a lad was complaining on and on about how much mod stands/holder's cost. Here's a picture I made for him of an alternate tube mod stand that was perfect for his insatiable cheapskate attitude.
> 
> View attachment 57959


After seeing this I have instituted a ban in my warehouse from throwing away toilet rolls!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (17/6/16)

Clouder said:


> Sweeet! I Gotz me some very very dense upholstery sponge, want to fabricate a stand for my mod that fits into my car's cupholder...



Ja, please share
Thanks


----------

